# Recommend me an accountant



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

As per the thread title, anybody know a good accountant in the Bridgend area?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I can give you contact details of a very good guy.
I'll PM you.
Cheers


----------

